# Rest period after breeding?



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I hate to keep flooding this forum w/questions but here are a few important ones.
How long should I rest the fish before starting the "dry"season again? Can I wait 
a month when fry are gone from 125 gal ? Is this unhealthy for fish, should I wait
a little longer? I have a custom tank being built , and won't be ready for 3-4 weeks.
The reds are all going in except for the 2 that laid the large spawn, I could wait til'
then. Also will move/separation from group affect the "new"breeding pairs? I 
moved my first pair to a 75gal, and they spawned within 2-3 months! I don't want
to upset the large fish, I am still amazed at the size of their spawn!Thanks for all
the help everyone,could'nt have done it without it!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> How long should I rest the fish before starting the "dry"season again?


that is totally your call, your fish your rules! there is no set schedule in having them breeding for you from "MY" experience. i have provided the same parameters since day 1 and have had them continously spawning. i would strongly suggest doing a basic regular routine and they will adapt to that schedule. remember they are your pets and your hobby, the added bonus is a batch of eggs here and there but don't turn them into hired employee's like some members from the past!! if they want to lay eggs weekly they will, if it's once a month, then it's once a month. so in a nut shell i have done nothing different in the dry season to keep them breeding regularly.

the move should not affect the new breeding pair for too long, i have yet to actually move a breeding pair. but have read and been told from other breeders that a short delay might take place but with proper parameters spawning will be back in a short while. a stress free enviornment might be the best location!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Nike , your help has been valuable! I would like to point out one thing about my goals/intentions when it comes to my fish. I understand that 
some people would view a spawning as a profitable thing . If I wanted to I could have taken advantage of my first pair which formed in early summer of 02'. I 
am a dedicated hobbiest, and am not "cracking the whip" on my fish. Notice in my post I mentioned the fishes health was utmost concern! I have a plan forming as 
to the direction I'm going to take. I want to separate the large breeders to protect
their health/saftey. This will allow me to have some consistently large spawns. I
have put a downpayment on a custom 96x30x24 acrylic tank, which will house the
other 18 adult reds. I am working on breeding reds to gain experience in the 
breeding process, and all the variables that affect it. I hope to take this knowledge and apply it to the other groups of fish I have recently assembled. I have nine 2-3
inch piraya, a small shoal of ternetzi, working on a 20 group of cariba(Ihave 8,
with 8 more coming soon), and have 9 supers to check them out also! I have also
gathered up a shoal of spilos; I have 6 ,4-5 inch red throats,1 4inch "purple" red
throat, and 4 slightly different 5-5.5inch "purples". These all are shoaling w/cariba
for now, when bigger tank comes the cariba will be replaced w/ super reds.When time comes I will add 1 6-7inch red throat, and 3 different "purples" all 6-7 inches.
Hopefully I can breed spilos eventually! But let me stress I love my many pets,
and my pirahna are no exception.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well congrats on your future "projects" there are more and more members that seem to be trying to achieve those goals. this forum is here for the members to share their "successes" more than to discus and exchange their goals. should you breed and document your achievements with pictures, vids, etc. than please share them if you want. but we need to keep this forum pure with only true successful results, so the wrong impression is not put out to the members etc. this might result in a more slow moving forum with less and less posts,but! The information will be very accurate, informative and hopefully better documented and the member will be able to explain his/her successes if they choose to do so. and i am glad to see that you are taking the necessary steps provided to insure the health and safety for your fish!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I was just letting everyone know I am not trying to be unsafe w/my fish, just asked a simple question. You answered "it's up to me" , answers my question!
I know red breeding is not as exciting, I was just pointing out why I am breeding my reds. I won't litter this forum w/ bland red questions anymore. And I was just 
stating my collection to show that I am excited about breeding! So this forum is 
about breeding sucesses', and we can't hypothosize/ speculate/talk about future plans? Sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> and we can't hypothosize/ speculate/talk about future plans? Sorry I misunderstood!


you are more than welcome to start a thread and list your "current project" and Genus of the piranha that you would like to breed! BUT lets not make it into a hot topic as you are only in the 1st stages of the process and may not see any results for months. I believe BScott stated in a thread and shared that he was about to attempt breeding with Pygocentrus Piraya. he got his props from the members and he is now underway with his project. he is NOT coming back in forth with information that is not finalized or confirmed, and flooding the forum with information that could or could not be correct. That in my IMO shows great respect for the hobby and if and when he does achieve this goal, with his great reputation if he chooses to share success along with pictures etc. then it's been done professionally right from the beggining. i think this method should take place more often.







now i am not the moderator in this forum me and HOLLYWOOD are partners on the breeding team. we don't have the othority's to delete or redirect threads as we choose, but we do discuss some issue's and this is one that we feel could make this forum stronger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NIKE Posted on Mar 19 2004, 08:09 PM
> QUOTE
> and we can't hypothosize/ speculate/talk about future plans? Sorry I misunderstood!
> 
> you are more than welcome to start a thread and list your "current project" and Genus of the piranha that you would like to breed! BUT lets not make it into a hot topic as you are only in the 1st stages of the process and may not see any results for months. I believe BScott stated in a thread and shared that he was about to attempt breeding with Pygocentrus Piraya. he got his props from the members and he is now underway with his project. he is NOT coming back in forth with information that is not finalized or confirmed, and flooding the forum with information that could or could not be correct. That in my IMO shows great respect for the hobby and if and when he does achieve this goal, with his great reputation if he chooses to share success along with pictures etc. then it's been done professionally right from the beggining. i think this method should take place more often. now i am not the moderator in this forum me and HOLLYWOOD are partners on the breeding team. we don't have the othority's to delete or redirect threads as we choose, but we do discuss some issue's and this is one that we feel could make this forum stronger.


Nike's remarks pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> I hate to keep flooding this forum w/questions but here are a few important ones.
> How long should I rest the fish before starting the "dry"season again? Can I wait
> a month when fry are gone from 125 gal ? Is this unhealthy for fish, should I wait
> a little longer?
> ...


You are the one who professed to be an expert @ breeding reds. You also said you just leave the tank alone. Now you talk about simulating dry season. I have a brow raise about the authenticity of your spawning. When do we see pics??? There was another person giving a description of raising and lowering water levels to add captive breeding. You comments were don't mess with the water. Now you have clearly posted a direct contradiction.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

I believe SC gave some information on methods of breeding to help. Those ideas are not something he fabricated. Here is another link. Hope it's not to scientific for ya. Read and learn. Fish are animals with their own personalities. They aren't cattle that just breed when desired by man. Your statements on having full manipulation of Reds is ludicrous.

Here is a link describing some good outlined simulations.

Outlined breeding tecniques

Perhaps it will give you a greater understanding why certain variables are controlled.

You really upset SC.. He was only trying to help the guy. I will wait for your pics to verify you work


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piranha_Adept Posted on Mar 20 2004, 01:50 PM
> I believe SC gave some information on methods of breeding to help. Those ideas are not something he fabricated. Here is another link. Hope it's not to scientific for ya. Read and learn. Fish are animals with their own personalities. They aren't cattle that just breed when desired by man. Your statements on having full manipulation of Reds is ludicrous.
> 
> Here is a link describing some good outlined simulations.
> ...


I'm sure SC will get over himself. This forum was/is setup for verified breeding of species. What SC was posting was unconfirmed and unverified attempts to breed fish that he presently has no success at. If in the future, he wishes to come back and post his successes, then so be it. I'm sure he doesn't need you to wipe his behind for him.

Have a nice day.


----------

